# Hello everyone!



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Shane 
Welcome to the forum nice to meet you 
you should post a picture of your horses 
Good luck with Lusty


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Just take a look around and jump in a few threads that interest you! Feel free to ask any questions.. Good luck with your mare, just be patient...My QH gelding's name is Hickory lol..


----------



## loveshorses79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi hickory nice to meet you! I'm new too. This is a great forum. Everyone is nice and helpful.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks, folks.

Re-reading my OP I should add that Lusty's original owner has been great to me. She's very helpful with insights to her personality and has even come to visit to ease Lusty's transition. It was not she who failed to mention Lusty's cribbing.

@DrumRunner: is your Hickory from TN too?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Would love to see some pics of your crew


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hickory67 said:


> @DrumRunner: is your Hickory from TN too?



Laugh..No, he was born in Texas and then brought to Georgia for cutting and team penning...I bought him 7 years ago and put him on the barrels.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Shane! You'll be sure to find lots of friends here - the best part is, _we all love horses!_ Good luck with Lusty - sounds like you're on the right track.


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

welcome Shane, good luck with Lusty


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Shane 
Good luck with Lusty


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Laugh..No, he was born in Texas and then brought to Georgia for cutting and team penning...I bought him 7 years ago and put him on the barrels.


Just checking in case he and I were related lol.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's Lusty. Not a good picture since the light is behind her tho.










And here's Cicero.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome all!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hickory67 said:


> Just checking in case he and I were related lol.


I'm liking your sense of humor...That's a really nice trait to have on the forum lol..A few of us, myself included, are quite sarcastic and try to joke around with eachother. Some people don't appreciate our jokes, even if it was just in good fun.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

I try to keep it lighthearted myself - I like a good banter. You do have to be careful on the internet though - you lose so much context in the written word and it often gets misinterpreted.

This forum seems to have a comfortable tenor about it - I've learned you have to look carefully for that. Lots of information and people seem to offer advice in a helpful, friendly way. I'm active on a dog forum that's the same way - makes it so much easier to learn that way.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You're exactly right.


----------

